# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Вентилятор...

## 4ex0V

Ребят,я новенький...Прошу не пинать особо. Дело вот в чем.
1. Решил поставить три харда. Один сата с которого идет загрузка.  и два иде. Когда ставлю все включенными...Не грузится система. Там вроде нада поставить мастер и слаейв ...Так?
2. Пока копался с харадами...Нашел какой нпрядение в биосе...Поэксперементирова   с ним, заметил что кулер процца начал крутится быстрее...Вроде небольшое изменнеие..А крутится заметно быстрее...Раньше его не было вообще слышно. Вентилятор 4 пиновый. ВЫнуть батарейку и т.д. не помогло. В общем жду советов,ответов....Спасибо.

----------


## Hell-Courier

Вариации есть две они глупые конечно!)))
1.Открути кулер от радиатора проце, сиди рядом с компом и постоянно дуй на него чтоб тот не зажарился!)))
2.Купи кулер аналог того там не знаю GlacialTech чтоли!

----------


## SMARTER

> Открути кулер от радиатора проце, сиди рядом с компом и постоянно дуй на него чтоб тот не зажарился!)))


НУ ТЫ И ЗАГНУЛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SMARTER

> Ребят,я новенький...Прошу не пинать особо. Дело вот в чем.
> 1. Решил поставить три харда. Один сата с которого идет загрузка.  и два иде. Когда ставлю все включенными...Не грузится система. Там вроде нада поставить мастер и слаейв ...Так?
> 2. Пока копался с харадами...Нашел какой нпрядение в биосе...Поэксперементирова   с ним, заметил что кулер процца начал крутится быстрее...Вроде небольшое изменнеие..А крутится заметно быстрее...Раньше его не было вообще слышно. Вентилятор 4 пиновый. ВЫнуть батарейку и т.д. не помогло. В общем жду советов,ответов....Спасибо.


1. Сбрось биос на fail-safe default
2. после ребуута поставь на optimized
загрузочный драйв должен быть мастером(грузиться быстрее будет)
а дальше по ситуации.
А куда тебе сразу три харда?

----------

